# Hotel staff accomodations and hotel jobs



## Pimpin80 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey all!

As some know I'll be joining you all in Dubai by the end of january 2009. I'll be looking for a management job in a luxury hotel property, probably a front office manager or front of house manager position (Im Canadian, male. single, 25 years old, with 5 years of experience in a big 5 star hotel that belongs to a top hotel operator, if that changes anything). The job postings I have seen say that accomodations are included, however I'm trying ro determine what kind of accomodations they provide for staff and managers. I wouldnt want to live in a s*ithole and be forced to share with a bunch of people, and this happens often if I judge by the many things I have read on the internet. 

Does anyone also know how easy it is to get a job in hospitality these days? I would assume with the sheer number of hotels presently operating and in construction it should be no problem, however the best info one can find is from people who are physically on site. 

Thank you all for your help!

Khaled


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The standard of accommodation varies widely between hotel groups and the seniority of the member of staff. 

I would just point out that many hotels are having to tighten their belts as occupancy rates are way down right now. The rates quoted in the press are much higher than the real figures.

-


----------



## TravellingGent (Oct 4, 2008)

The rates in the press are generally 30% occupancy, which is nothing.

Also, alot of hotel groups provide housing, but it's generally in a Dorm situation, and they bus you into the hotel everyday. Of course, this is generally for the lower level employees. Higher level employees, i'm not sure. If they're even hiring right now...


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pimpin80 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> As some know I'll be joining you all in Dubai by the end of january 2009. *I'll be looking for a management job *in a luxury hotel property, probably a front office manager or front of house manager position (Im Canadian, male. single, 25 years old, with 5 years of experience in a big 5 star hotel that belongs to a top hotel operator, if that changes anything). The job postings I have seen say that accomodations are included, however I'm trying ro determine what kind of accomodations they provide for staff and managers. I wouldnt want to live in a s*ithole and be forced to share with a bunch of people, and this happens often if I judge by the many things I have read on the internet.
> 
> ...


I would not come to Dubai without a firm offer, contract signed and X number of weeks accommodation to find your feet already in the bag.

Yes come here on a visit to hand your CV to some people in person or come for face to face interviews but other than that these are very precarious times and this can be quite an expensive town. I also think it would be folly to leave a secure job if you already have one to pursue what could be a fool's errand

Sorry for the doom and gloom

HTH


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Crazy, your url linky thing doesn't work....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Crazy, your url linky thing doesn't work....


I was being ironic...

...the intended result has occurred!!


----------



## Pimpin80 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow this is quite depressing! Ah well so be it, I'm still coming anyway, stubborn me! lol

The fact that my employer has granted me a one year leave also helps give me some courage. Well see when I get there, although I'll try to secure something before flying out.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Crazy, your url linky thing doesn't work....


He gotcha xx


----------

